# Service Engine Soon Light...



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello. I have a 98 Altima GXE. My Service engine soon light has been on for around 3 days, and went off a couple hours after I filled her up... Now im at a quarter of a tank, and it's back on. I can smell something like Oil in the cabin when I turn the Heat/AC on... The light stays solid, and doesnt blink. I read in the Manual that if it stays solid, it has to do with the Emissions Control System or something like that. Is this a common problem with Altimas? Should I not worry about it? I thought that the SES light comes on when your low on fuel, but I think there is a seperate Gas Light. When I gas up next time, I will check to see if it goes off.

Does anyone know what this would be, and how severe it could be?


Thanks

Nick


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

I brought it back to the seller and he had it fixed. The light stayed off for a day, now it's back on... 


Nick


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

You need to get the code, OBDII code reader or I hear Autozone will read the codes for free


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, if you get the engine codes, we would be better able to help you out. Take the alty to autozone and have them scan for codes.


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

OK. Ill bring it to AutoZone... But in the mean time, I've noticed that Now, when I have about a 1/4 of a tank of gas, the light goes off. Then when I fill 'er up, I get the light again...

Thanks

Nick


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

NTL1991 said:


> OK. Ill bring it to AutoZone... But in the mean time, I've noticed that Now, when I have about a 1/4 of a tank of gas, the light goes off. Then when I fill 'er up, I get the light again...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Maybe you need a new gas cap


----------

